# Bitcoin Debit Cards



## Pargon (Jul 19, 2020)

Are they actually worth a damn? And are there any that are actually functional in the US? All the ones I've researched only seem to function in Europe and Russia.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 19, 2020)

The only one that's functional within America _and_ doesn't charge an arm and a leg is BitPay...But it doesn't work outside the States.

Such is the price of cryptocurrency.


----------



## Liber Pater (Jul 19, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> Such is the price of cryptocurrency.


Such is the price of convenience FTFY


----------



## clyde1VP (Jul 25, 2020)

Pargon, some people say that those bitcoin debit cards is a pretty nice way to earn some extra money. It's kinda simple blockchain investment, but you should choose the right platform and source, that will give you maximum profit, and will not waste your precious time. First things first, I would read reviews from real users, who already tried this or that platform, and than make a decision.


----------



## Baguette Child (Aug 22, 2020)

BitPay is what I've used in the US, and I'm more or less pleased with it, but I would like to get a second debit card for when I take trips back to Europe. Can anyone recommend a crypto card service they've personally used that isn't total fucking dogshit?


----------



## Not Really Here (Aug 22, 2020)

Did they ever change US law on cashing out crypto?
Last I heard every time you you exchange it for other crypto or cash you had to pay Federal tax on any gains/profit you made.

It would be a giant pain in the ass to pay the IRS every time you make a debit purchase.


----------

